# What are you doing today?



## Runningwolf

After I cut my grass (just cut it on Saturday) I am going to hang out in the cool basement and rack my Washingtone valley Riesling then make another batch of Skeeter Pee. Also going to wash some bottles.


----------



## xanxer82

Graduating from college at 3pm!


----------



## rrawhide

Thinking of starting the 4 kits that i brought back from George. These are all Orchard Breezin - Peach Chardonnay; Raspberry Zin; and 2 Kiwi Melon Pinot Grigio. Daughters wedding is Sept 4th (here at HOME) and got to get lots of wine ready. Plus, I have to bottle six cases of a red blend in cobalt blue 375's bottles also from George. That's 144 bottles!!! What am I doing? Fortunately a I can borrow a 3 bottle filler and that sure will help.


----------



## ibglowin

Congrats to Dan in MD!






Dan in PA, IS that a CC Showcase Yakima Valley Riesling? If so I am very interested in this one so post some tasting notes! 

Me, I am just plain old working..........


----------



## xanxer82

Thanks Mike


----------



## Runningwolf

Congratulations Dan on Graduation! Now get your ass out to work! LOL


Mike, This is a WE Washington Columbia Valley Riesling, sorry. But being the pal I am, If you send me one I will try it and keep you posted. Heck, I'll even send you a video of it bubbling if you want, And no solid bungs!!


----------



## ibglowin

I'll be holding a Zozobra style burning of the solid stoppers real soon....


----------



## xanxer82

LOL


----------



## grapeman

Hey congrats Dan. Good luck!


What am I doing today - not too much- it is too darned warm!


I began by going to the Willsboro Cold Hardy Vineyard and took the Phenology data for the week and then finished the initial post prune shoot count including non-growing buds. I could have gegun popping off secondary and tertiary buds as needed, but instead I came home and just got done entering the data into the spreadsheet.


This afternoon I will rack some wines in the winery where it is about 70. Then I will see what else I can find inside!


----------



## vcasey

I'm just playing on the net today. A friend gave me a site in FB that has had me entertained for that past couple of days. 
Dan in MD - congratulations
Mike - those solid bungs work well if you ever have empty carboys, just put some kmeta in and use the solid bung, the carboy is ready whenever you are
Dan in PA - My son feels for you, he just finish mowing, we are into summer full swing so its twice a week mowing for the boys. We are going to have to expand our back patio when they start moving out - I don't like to mow!
Rich - today is rather cool for us, expected high only 88


----------



## Wade E

Drinking as I had a freaking wonderful day! Sarcasm! Got beat to death at work and come home to a laptop that my wife just fried the hardrive! She shut it down by holding the off button in the middle of a scan and fix disc and somehow that fried it. Also discovered a Sheetrock screw sticking out of my rear tire! Mama Mia! This might require something a little stronger then wine.


----------



## ibglowin

frontal lobotomy time?


----------



## Pablo

Working my 9-6 job because millions of people on welfare depend on me.


----------



## Wade E

I give up, right after I posted the last post here above I stepped away and came back to the desktop comp which I was using only to find something wrong with that now so now Im on my daughters laptop! It is not a virus, I know its the hard drive on the laptop but think its whats called a pop fuse on the desktop. Im running out of computers fast here!


----------



## gaudet

Not to pee in anyone's cherrios, since Wade already did it.





It was a bad week here. Discovered my house had uninvited guests about 9 days ago. Formosan termites. I plead to you all to get a termite control in place if you don't already have it. $1700 lighter and that's just the start. But according to termidor and Orkin, it will have a 14 year residual 
effect. 

Going to have to remediate the damage when we are certain the colony is dead. Not sure how much that is going to cost, but I have friends that will work for beer and wine so that helps tremendously. 

Sincere congrats to you Dan, and Vcasey, please share that facebook site if its not personal.... One good site I can share is 

http://www.peopleofwalmart.com


----------



## Scott

Man we have our share of ups and downs between everyone.


I am just working, full moon tonight oh boydoes that bring them out of the wood work. Every town has their odd ducks but there must be some that are short because we have them


----------



## vcasey

gaudet said:


> Not to pee in anyone's cherrios, since Wade already did it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was a bad week here. Discovered my house had uninvited guests about 9 days ago. Formosan termites. I plead to you all to get a termite control in place if you don't already have it. $1700 lighter and that's just the start. But according to termidor and Orkin, it will have a 14 year residual
> effect.
> 
> Going to have to remediate the damage when we are certain the colony is dead. Not sure how much that is going to cost, but I have friends that will work for beer and wine so that helps tremendously.
> 
> Sincere congrats to you Dan, and Vcasey, please share that facebook site if its not personal.... One good site I can share is
> 
> http://www.peopleofwalmart.com</span>



Sorry about that, termites are a pain to deal with. We listened to my dad from the start and have a control system in place and someone actually checking it to make sure.
The site is just a place for old Disney Monorail Pilots and I've been catching up with old friends. My husband and I have been having lots of fun remembering our time spent working at the Mouse House (20 years for each of us). Lots of pics of folks we know and not and of my beautiful trains. I even have some ideas for labels. Its public so feel free to look around http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=2212486775. I was there right as the EPCOT Beam was being built and was the first person to drive a monorail on the EPCOT Beam (no kidding). Hubby and I met there as well. The timing of this discovery was amazing since we just celebrated our anniversary


----------



## ibglowin

Way cool.

Who woulda thunk it!


----------



## Runningwolf

I never got to play yesterday in the basement like I wanted to but today I did. Racked my riesling and started some Pee with the addition of Cranberry/apple juice. Cable guys came today to bury me cable that was strung across the yard. I gave both of the guys a bottle of wine before they started and then I took off. hehe you would never know they were here except for the cable being buried. They did a perfect job and took extra care cleaning up! Also racked my first batch of Pee, stablized and back sweetend.


----------



## Scott B

Congrats Dan!


----------



## Wade E

I went though that about 6 years ago Gaudet but did msot of the work myself including jacking up the house and replacing sill plates and many floor joists. Still waiting on my computer back, guy thought it was the hard drive but put a new one in and still the same so he's playing with flashing bios what ever that means. Im lost when it gets that deep. I can replace hard drives and stuff but didnt think it was that and looks like I was right


----------



## Runningwolf

I racked my Vidal ice wine today. Its about two months old now. The 7 gallon carboy was excellent tasting at a sg 1.07



The one gallon jug had a half pound of chocolate in it the I racked off of it. Holy smokes why didn't I do that to the other seven gallons. It was totally awesome tasting! Can't wait till Christmas when its completed!


----------



## Runningwolf

Today while we were in the hills of PA in Kane we stumbled on an awesome winery caller Flickerwood Wine Cellars &amp; Lounge. The place was awesome in this tiny town and first class. Wine I asked what they did with their usedwine bottles They said they sell them for 3.00 a case but have so many they would let them go for 1.50 a case. I then asked about ice wine bottles and they said they had those also. I told them I would take all they have. I walked away with five cases for ten dollars, YAHOOOO. They charge a bit more for those and there were several different colors also.


----------



## Wade E

I worked overtime for the first time in about 3 years! 8.5 hours on probably the muggiest day yet here. I went home drenched from head to toe!


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade, love your new avatar!


----------



## ibglowin

Digging holes with my post hole digger through volcanic rock in 90 degree heat! But at least its a dry heat (heave) as they say......





Getting all my holes dug and ready to transplant some more bootiful Corot Noir, Noiret and Marquette vines!


----------



## grapeman

Well it was a bit warm here also, but not bad after some rains in the AM. 
 
Then I dug 225 posts for planting posts through no volcanic rock (actually except for the ends of the rows- no rocks at all).



  I also cheated and used the Bobcat again to make getting between the vines easier.
 
Today? Not so sure, it started raining- and will rain over an inch today.............so much for the drought.


----------



## AlFulchino

bottling, labelling, selling, no vineyard wok today....a bit wet today nd somewhat needed for lawns and such...next week, weed spray, cultivation, combing of vines...maybe a little shoot thinning of time...starting to plan and visualizing the paver/landscape area outside the vine yard...or the vine yard as my old hair cut person used to say


----------



## Runningwolf

Extemely windy, raining and under tornado watch today. I think I'll be bottle washing!


----------



## grapeman

We had our turn under the tornado watch yesterday, but it was really a decent day overall. Today as Al said, is a bit moist- .6 inches of rain since 7 this AM with no real downpours- just a nice steady rain. I'm working out in the winery today.


----------



## Wade E

Not a dang thing here except resting and re cooperating, my wife wont let me do anything! It is very very humid here today so wasnt really looking to do anything anyways!


----------



## grapeman

I had enough dust for the day today working in the winery construction.


It is just too rainy outside now to do anything in the vineyard, so I decided with it only 50 something out today I would make dinner. Tomorrow is my oldest son's Birthday, so I asked him if he minded if I made him Lasagna- so that is what I am up to now. A nice slow long duration lasagna bake....................................


----------



## Wade E

50 something over there? that sounds really nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fivebk

Hopefully a glass or two of wine along the way. I can't cook without wine and sometimes I even add it to the ingredients.

BOB


----------



## wine_wizard

Steam extracting some juice from these berries for this years vintage. Got some reducing on the stove for an F-Pac 
so there is a strawberry smell "in the air" today ...
Here is hoping that it is a good as last years ...


----------



## Tom

Today I scored 12#'s of Raspberries for FREE. They are now in the freezer. Not sure If I will ues it for Beer or Wine.


----------



## Wade E

Were they fresh grown locally or grocer? The raspberries around here are past bloom but no where near picking yet. Blackberries are getting there much faster this year and my currants are all turning now.


----------



## Tom

They were from Florida. They were almost past prime. LOL


----------



## uavwmn

ummmmm, a nice lasagna and a nice bottle of red wine.Heaven


----------



## uavwmn

What a beautiful picture!!!!!


----------



## vcasey

appleman said:


> I had enough dust for the day today working in the winery construction.
> 
> 
> It is just too rainy outside now to do anything in the vineyard, so I decided with it only 50 something out today I would make dinner. Tomorrow is my oldest son's Birthday, so I asked him if he minded if I made him Lasagna- so that is what I am up to now. A nice slow long duration lasagna bake....................................



Really, really hot &amp; muggy - someone said 105 with the heat index.
So we took our son and his guests to WDW yesterday.

I can't believe I am saying this but 50 would have been good!


----------



## Tom

Did you go to the "Water" park?


----------



## ibglowin

Resting from the last 2 days of post hole digging through a lot of rock....

Broke the post hole digger on Saturday and had to run and go get a new one. Got my money out of the old one. Bought it new in 1982!





Built my first cedar picket fence with in. I got 9 more vines planted for a total of 18 and I probably have another 9-10 more to go but they are thinning out finally and I have their spots all picked out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaned three cases of regular bottles and four cases of Ice Wine bottles. I have three more cases of ice wine bottles soaking for later. Now I am headed up to Cleveland to go to Trickers to look for Aquatic Plants.


----------



## ibglowin

That was a nice score on the Ice Wine bottles!


----------



## ibglowin

Woot!

Xmas in June for some of us!





WWDC 2010, new iPhone's plus who knows what else!





Apple Live Blog Worldwide Developers Conference!


----------



## Runningwolf

Xmas in June is right! Second day in a row UPS driver dropped off boxes. George, thanks for all the peanuts! I really appreciate the three wine kits you threw in with them. Tomorrow will be a big day racking the primaries to make room for the next batches.


----------



## Wade E

Hopefully soon here I can order a xmas present. Ive been been a good boy and saving for the crusher destemmer and am getting there. Soon Ill be able to ferment with the big boys! Good lord could you imagine the amount of peanuts thats going to come in that huge box. Ill be getting the big manual crusher most likely and then ill hit up appleman for the plans on his brackets, motor and chain and sprocket set up.


----------



## grapeman

Today I had the main winery floor poured. The room we did was 14 by 32 feet and slopes all ways to two floor drains. We put a smooth power troweled finish on it, but did leave it just a tad rough. Smoother than a broom finish, but just enough raised grit to keep it from being slippery when wet- which I plan on quite a bit of. One step closer to a finished winery.


Next up, I need to power wash the walls and ceiling, let it dry good and then paint everything in that room. Then I cam move all the winery stuff back in there and begin on the tasting room and outside siding as time and funds permit.


----------



## Wade E

Keep it going Rich!


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> Today I had the main winery floor poured. The room we did was 14 by 32 feet and slopes all ways to two floor drains. We put a smooth power troweled finish on it, but did leave it just a tad rough. Smoother than a broom finish, but just enough raised grit to keep it from being slippery when wet- which I plan on quite a bit of.







Hey Rich, did you put in lines before you poured your floor for in floor heatingfor the future?


----------



## ibglowin

Pics! Pics or it didn't happen!







appleman said:


> Today I had the main winery floor poured. The room we did was 14 by 32 feet and slopes all ways to two floor drains. We put a smooth power troweled finish on it, but did leave it just a tad rough. Smoother than a broom finish, but just enough raised grit to keep it from being slippery when wet- which I plan on quite a bit of. One step closer to a finished winery.
> 
> Next up, I need to power wash the walls and ceiling, let it dry good and then paint everything in that room. Then I cam move all the winery stuff back in there and begin on the tasting room and outside siding as time  and funds permit.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tonight I had the great pleasure of having dinner with one of our newer membersDoug (FFEMT128) and his family. Doug's daughter Becca was in town for orientation at Edinboro University all day and we met for dinner before they left to go back home to Pittsburgh. We shared a few bottles of wine at an outdoor restaurant on the lake. Of course I behaved and didn't tell his daughter about the bars she could get into..LOL


Doug and his family


----------



## Tom

And are you gonna be a SPY who reports back to dad?


----------



## ibglowin

Looks like a nice time and a nice family!


----------



## Runningwolf

tepe said:


> And are you gonna be a SPY who reports back to dad?





Spy..No Way!


Enabler..Maybe






Actually I think her dad already had a talk with her..."this is the guy I warned you about"! Dinner was probably just so she could identify me in the future! LMAO


----------



## Wade E

Fine looking family there! Keep an eye on that Dan guy though, Ive heard he's a stalker!



I hope he didnt try and make you drink any of his swill Doug! Just kidding, Dan makes some damn good wine!


----------



## ffemt128

Just saw this post here. It was good being able to meet Dan for dinner. I already told my daughter if she needed anything in an emergency to give him a call. Of course I also told Dan to smack her upside the head before I get there if she gets in any trouble.


----------



## vcasey

Bottling Day!!!!

In order Concord Pyment, Blueberry Agave, Agave, Peach Ice Wine.


----------



## Tom

looks good. But, how did you make Peach Ice Wine? 


Kit I guess?


----------



## vcasey

tepe said:


> looks good. But, how did you make Peach Ice Wine?
> 
> 
> Kit I guess?



WE Limited Edition Kit


----------



## ibglowin

Nice!


----------



## Runningwolf

Loooks Great!


----------



## grapeman

I'm working in the air-conditioned office today! It's too danged hot ouside today with a heat index of about 110 in the shade! The current air temp is hovering around 100- one thermometer at 98.6 and the other one at 102.6 F. My poor air-conditioner is working overtime and the room is at 77 now with 4 monitors lit up.


----------



## rrawhide

Hi all

Bottled 4 cases of wine today for my daughters wedding in september. Have 8 more cases of 375's cobalt blue bottles to go. Will be here at the house so have been very busy with that. I did bottle the wine in the cool room this am since the work area was hot hot hot. BUT, have to get a swamp cooler there ASAP because the barrels are there too. 

Now to stay in the house the rest of the day and then off to the vineyard tomorrow morning.

later

rrawhide


----------



## Tom

Well its HOT here in NJ
Heat index 115*
Here is a temp earlier


----------



## IQwine

tepe.........suggest U move a cot into the wine cellar.... cooler and less travel time to the wine .......


----------



## Tom

Funny you said that. I just came up after counting 102 FULL cases of wine. Thats not counting what I have on my 5 wine racks and whats in my wine cooler.


----------



## IQwine

tepe said:


> Funny you said that. I just came up after counting 102 FULL cases of wine. Thats not counting what I have on my 5 wine racks and whats in my wine cooler.



U should have called... U needed my help


----------



## grapeman

I went out to the winery to check things in the heat. It was in the mid 80's in there. I had to refill 8 airlocks after drawing out a bit of wine from them. The warm air has made them swell again. I like the cot idea- then when you pass out or just can't make it back in, you can pass out in a cooler area.


----------



## Tom

Believe it or not I can count to over 100 WITHOUT a calculator !



I know who to call IF i need someone to help me reduce these cases....


----------



## Runningwolf

DJ Steve and his wife stop in through thier travels from Pittsburgh. We had a very nice visit and then went to dinner on the lake before they left to head back home. I think Steve was looking for an excuse to go for a long cruise in his shiny new truck.


Myself with my dog Peaches and Steve








My wife Sue, Steve and his wife Marilyn


----------



## Wade E

What a freaking hot day! If the heat wasnt bad enough in the shop all day ( 101 in the shop and 103 outside) after work on the way home I stopped for a fw groceries and when I went to leave my car started and then stalled. Checked the gas cap and that was fine so called the wife to come and bring my tools. Since I bought this car 1 1/2 years ago used they said they had just changed the plugs and wires. They probably did but used crappy plugs and when i pulled one out it was shot and of coarse the end of the wire was stuck on the plug. This was a tough job as the 3 plugs in the back were very hard to get t and the engine being hot on top of the nasty weather just wiped me out.Took me 50 minutes to get all the plugs and wires in but its running again and I have nothing left in me! Goodnight!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xanxer82

Ordered a new 6 gallon glass carboy with stopper airlock and carboy handle. Also got the rjs bella bianco on closeout.


----------



## xanxer82

wade you need the world to give you a break!


----------



## Wade E

Finally got a break today! Everything went nice and smooth and I even got my package from George which is probably the only thig that is ever reliable anymore!


----------



## gaudet

Plan to rack and stabilize the blackberry wine. Also hope to steam juice the mulberries to start the next wine and clear some freezer space. Better get going soon or the day will be over.


----------



## grapeman

It was finally a bit cooler today in the mid 80's with showers and 90-100 % humidity. I didn't want to work in the grapevines today since the wet weather and humidity would spread any disease, so.......


I worked in the new winery today. It never looks like I got a lot done. Had to go to Lowes and that took an hour and a half, being a Saturday. I was able to get the new wall shathing up on the unfinished wall. They are all now, so I can paint. before that though I needed to extend the plumbing into that room for a laundry sink and water source- so I did that. 


I also got some new ligthing, but didn't get that up yeat. Once that is in, it will be paining time. As far as I'm concerned, it will then be ready for winemaking. I can move all the stuff in then nad get the tasting room going.


I feel like I got more done today even though I sweated out about 5 gallons of water.


----------



## Wade E

"Once that is in, it will be paining time." 

I hope it wont be to paining!


----------



## Waldo

Been a busy morning for me.Sanitizedbottles,racked and bottled a Green Apple.Riesling. Steam juiced4.5 gallons of blackberries and getting ready to start me a5 gallon batch of Blackberry/Black Currant. Going to Malvern for another belated Birthday celebration and gotta mow the yard this evening or make arrangement to rent a Bush Hog next week


----------



## Wade E

No lawn mowing here! We havent had rain in some time now and the heat the last 2 weeks as burned most yards to a crisp. I too will do some wine work today. I have to bottle last years Blackberry and the RJS Wildberry Pom. Zin. I also want to start the 2 kits I just bought which are a MM VN Liebfraumilch and the CC International White Merlot. I have a lot more that needs bottling also but must pace it. My son will help me with all of this as he loves to come down and do it. Maybe a few more times and he might just be able to do it himself.


----------



## gaudet

Listening to the rain come crashing down. Gonna make some fig preserves this afternoon, then hope to start the must for the mulberry wine. We'll see how far we get.


----------



## grapeman

Rain here too for a while. It was pretty heavy, but didn't last that long. I waited a while and went out to try to tie up some small vines. I gave up when I was as wet as when it poured, after just two rows. The sun keeps going in and out and it just turns the air to a foggy steam. 


I talked to a large orchard owner on Wednesday when he came to check out the vineyard in Willsboro. I told him I may need a couple of his Jamaican crew for a couple days. It's getting close to that.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey can I come help in the vineyard mon!


----------



## Wade E

Bottled 2 batches of wine today, changed the oil and filters in both cars and in a few minutes going to start 2 new batches of wine but still no rain here. Someone send us some please!


----------



## Tom

Ready for this:...
Nothing wine related. 
*Unless you consider drinking it WORK !



*


----------



## Wade E

What, did the world run out of carboys for you?



me and the boy just started the CC International White Merlot and a MM VN Liebr....... I aint trying to spell that one!!!!


----------



## vcasey

I needed a carboy and decided instead of searching through the garage I would just bottle one that has been aging a while. This is the RQ Red Meritage from last year. No tasting notes yet as I had just enough to fill a 375 and we have some friends visiting next week and thought we would give them an early tasting. It is a shame we can't exchange wine diamonds for cash, I would have hit the jackpot!


----------



## Brewgrrrl

I am at work (blah) but plotting my first brewing day in almost a year (this Saturday - after I snag a bottle of apple cider for the apple ale at Detroit's Eastern Market). If I get really ambitious I might brew up a porter that day too...


----------



## ibglowin

Looking quite delish!







vcasey said:


> I needed a carboy and decided instead of searching through the garage I would just bottle one that has been aging a while. This is the RQ Red Meritage from last year. No tasting notes yet as I had just enough to fill a 375 and we have some friends visiting next week and thought we would give them an early tasting. It is a shame we can't exchange wine diamonds for cash, I would have hit the jackpot!


----------



## Wade E

1 year since you last brewed!!!!!!!!!!!! I dont know if we can keep you on this site!


----------



## Tom

Brewgrrrl said:


> I am at work (blah) but plotting my first brewing day in almost a year (this Saturday - after I snag a bottle of apple cider for the apple ale at Detroit's Eastern Market). If I get really ambitious I might brew up a porter that day too...


Think you need to change your name. NO brewing in a YEAR?? 


No excuses.


Thursday I plan on making a 10 gallon A/G brew.


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Har har har...



It's really this site keeping me so interested in WINE that has been distracting me from my natural brewing state.Oh, the difficulties in finding that perfect balance in life...

Tepe - what are you brewing Thursday? I am doing one or two extract batches (5 gal each, one apple ale and one porter) just to get back in the game. I probably won't do any all grain until the fall.


----------



## Tom

Doing 10 gal of Newcastle Brown


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Yum.




And - cheers to beers!


----------



## Runningwolf

Cleaned six cases of bottles and reorganized the bottles in my wine cellar.


----------



## gaudet

Made the starter for a brown ale, smelling the ferment of the mulberry wine I pitched yeast on two days ago..... Glad I cut the grass yesterday...............


----------



## Runningwolf

I cut mine today and it was hot out. I fertilized it last week just before the storms and put down a weed killer this past Sunday, so it growing now. Damn clover is out of control this year. I cut it high hoping to choke out the weeds.


----------



## Tom

Just finished brewing a 10 gallons of Newcastle Brown A/G batch


----------



## Tom

Been so hot here I didnt have to cut the grass for a month. Just not growing. In fact its a purdy brown


----------



## Wade E

3 weeks here since I mowed the lawn but we finally got some good rain yesterday. I think it was a little to late though!


----------



## vcasey

We've been mowing twice a week for a while. Had a nice rain storm today 
and have a least 1 inch in my car and I can't pull the drain plug 
because its in the garage waiting for the rain to stop. 

The rain did help encourage me to bottle my RQ Alpine Foothills Italian 
Barbaresco I even have some set aside to enjoy with dinner. Gee I'm on a roll bottling, maybe I should clean more bottles so I can continue!

Update:
While I was looking for more to bottle I checked my label supply and I'll need to place on order before I go to crazy bottling. 
Here is a pic:


----------



## Goodfella

Looks very nice vcasey (as always)


----------



## Waldo

Very nice looking indeed....I need to get more bottles delabeled and washed myself.


----------



## Runningwolf

Labels are looking great!


----------



## xanxer82

Waiting on a carboy and a bella bianco kit from George and just used my birthday cupon &amp; $25 gift card from the Western PA meetup that I won to order another carboy and an Australian Meritage kit.
I'm getting into the bad habit of having to order a new carboy with every kit I buy.... I know George is loving it but my wallet isn't. 
I guess I'll do this while I have the cash because soon I'll have another student loan payment due and a honeymoon to pay for.


----------



## Runningwolf

Re-staining my deck today. It's the only day with no prediction of rain.


----------



## xanxer82

Waiting for the new wine press I ordered to show up. it's gonna be a few days


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Super. Always nice to find out there's a tornado warning when one is working late... next to a giant glass window...


----------



## Tom

Just bottled 4 gal of Carrot wine.


----------



## Runningwolf

Vegitables..Yuck!! But I do like to cook with them. So is this a drinkable wine and how does it taste. I loved Julies Pepper wine. Would the carrot wine be something you would marinate a roast in?


----------



## Tom

Remember:


Think out of the Box...


Not bad.. added some OJ concentrate and backsweetened.


----------



## Wade E

t will start with a call to my dump for them to save me bottles and then
Ill start delabeling the last of the bottles I got last week and then 
run to my local wine supply store to grab a few packets of Superkleer as
my peach wine doesnt want to clear and I dont have any on hand so 3 
packets of that and probably some sorbate as I believe Im getting low. 
Then its time to rack my Blueberry Melomel, and stabilize my 
Liebfraumilch and Whit Merlot. Then its bottling tim for my Cab Merlot 
blend from last years grapes and also my Sangiovese Zin mix from last 
years grapes also. Then I have to label the Pom. Zin and Blackberry I 
bottled last week and get that cellared. Then its off to the dump with a
few bottles to give them for hopefully the usual 130 or there abouts 
bottles. Phew, that hurts just typing it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Goodfella

Wow man.... That is a busy day.


For me it will be a uneventfull weekend. I am tired and have been traveling alot.


I need to get a few days... I have Meglioli Zin, pinot grigio, and a bodega Port all on deck.


Plus a bunch more that are ready to move to the next step.


Also want to do a 5 gallon batch of Apricot.


----------



## grapeman

Well Wade that is a busy evening, but what are you going to do all weekend?


----------



## AlFulchino

you want about 10-12 cases of empties Wade?


----------



## Wade E

Sure do but Im not driving all the way up there to get them this weekend!




I got an early start as I had a boost of energy and delabeled the 3 cases of bottles I had so now I have only 5 cases ready to use, As you can tell Ive been slacking on getting empties as I used to have about 20 cases ready to go at any time. Now Im behind the ball and will never get caught up!


----------



## vcasey

tepe said:


> Remember:
> 
> 
> Think out of the Box...
> 
> 
> Not bad.. added some OJ concentrate and backsweetened.



There are boxes? Really? 
Tepe, carrot wine is still on my list to make so I'm yours turned out well. How many pounds of carrots per gallon did you end up using? One of our local wineries makes a terrific carrot wine that I would love to try and duplicate. They also have an Orange Coffee wine that I did manage to duplicate, mine maybe a little heavier on the coffee but boy is it good! 
This weekend I am watching my Mango Mint clear and sweetening my Blueberry/Pom, and perhaps bottling a Tannat/Merlot. Now if the weather is nice none of that will happen!


----------



## Tom

40#'s for 6 gal
I simmered them in a big pot and used that water as well. (got carrots soft)


----------



## vcasey

I was considering juicing (not the steam juicer) the carrots. I want to do the same thing with sweet potatoes. So many possibilities...........


----------



## Runningwolf

Sprayed 20 gallons of insecticide in my gardens (flower) to kill off those dreded J. Beetles. I wonder why my dog has a fifth leg?


----------



## Tom

I just "acquired" 10 FREE Pineapples. Thats on top of 9 FREE last Sunday..
A beginning of my next batch of Pineapple Wine !


----------



## Wade E

New guy at my dump and he made a mistake and misunderstood me and only collected 1500 ml bottles which I dont use. I didnt have the heart to throw them away in front of him and still gave him the bottles I brought for him and asked him to only save the 750 cork bottles and he said he'll collect them all week for me and I can pick them up next weekend so that should be a good score then I hope cause I need bottles bad!!!!! Ran to the dump in my town and got rid of all those bottles.


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Power has been on and off since last night... mostly off... ugh...


----------



## grapeman

After yet another rainy evening yeasterday, things were like a sauna this AM outside, too wet to work the vines in the vineyard. I worked instead in the winery putting the last door in place and finishing up the locks in there. I washed a couple windows and checked outside- yuck 85 degrees and 85% humidity (or higher). I went out and pruned vines all day- thinning as I went. It is a bit slower than you would normally go because it is the section of the vineyard for my NE SARE Grant work. I have 2 types of training and three treatments of canopy management and record the time spent doing it and record notes. SOme are only pruned, some I thin the clusters and hedge and some I hedge if needed and shoot thin those. I worked up a real sweat today so knocked off for a while at 4PM. I will soon go back out for a couple more hours.


----------



## Tom

Here in NJ its 100* with a heat index up to 110*.


Inside only today


----------



## Wade E

Its freakin hot out there!!!!!!!!!!!!! I stayed in the ac upstairs for some time but did just do a lot of wine work down in the basement where it is almost as cool as upstairs but that dang horizontal encapsular can heat things up pretty fast so I now have a big stand up fan also. I bottled 1 batch, labeled 4 batches and cellared them and also filtered and racked another. Wanted to bottle more but have nothing left to give. Tomorrow Im taking the kids to a museum and if there is time left tomorrow night Ill bottle the last batch I have bottles for.


----------



## rrawhide

Hi all

Yep - it is HOT here too!! About 104 but it's a dry heat. Yeah, right - still bloody hot. Usually bottle in the work room but even with a swamp cooler it is still warm so bottled in the cool room . Running about 89-92 and this is where my barrels are.

Wine temp in the barrels about 85. Almost too warm but have no choice at this time. Probably need to add more insulation to barrel room and open up the door from the cool room where it stays at 58-60 year around.

So, bottled 4 batches this morning and I even bottled the Chocolate Raspberry Port - Used the 375 size so have 30 bottles and boy is it good. Still have to run the labels and get them all capsuled too.

I have 3 more batches to bottle and they will be done by mid-august. Daughters wedding September 4th and we are having about 150 people here so there will be a bid dent in the wine inventory soon. Of course, my wife is making baskets for all the folks from out of town and will be in their hotel rooms when they arrive. And, of course, there will be at least 2 bottles in each basket - probably 35 baskets.

and guess where are the water; sodas and beer is ending up? Yep, in the cold room. Can't hardly see the wine for boxes - boxes - boxes!!! And there is approx 700 bottles in there.

Spending quite a few hours at the vineyard. Cutting suckers; checking water and clearing lines; fertilizing through the irrigation system. Mowing the excess weeds; watching for mildew (none that I see since we have sulfered 3 times. Vineyard is about 23 miles away and we get there 2-3 times a week.

Then starts harvest soon thereafter. We are approximately 2-2.5 weeks behind this year so we should start about Sept 10th. The orange muscat is first to come off and we have to watch that one close - cause of the wild turkeys and raccoons.

The yield looks great so the property owner decided to spend some $$$. We have the Eagle Scare bird and the scare windmill and he just bought the Bird guard sound system too. You can see all these at *www.birdcontrolsupplies.com/wildturkeycontrol.htm*. 

and then for the raccoons we bought 2 of these traps from *www.ironcitytrapcompany.com*

He also bought 8 rolls of field fence with the 2x4 inch spacing that we will have to get up too. We will just stand this up - stretch - and attach to the iron pipe fence that is around the whole vineyard. We will then mount 2 strands of hot wire to this too.

And if we still have critters - the 22.

This is what we are up too - so just wanted to share.

As we get closer to our harvest we will start posting more pictures and have to help Paul again this year too.


Good luck to all.

rrawhide


----------



## Tom

It's HOT ! !


----------



## Wade E

Wow Rick, you have lots of critters to fend off huh! Maybe you need to train a falcon to keep all the birds away!


----------



## Goodfella

Brutal


----------



## gaudet

Waiting out Bonnie to visit us as well as prepping my desktop cpu for an overhaul tomorrow. Windows 7 finally makes it to my desktop


----------



## Waldo

I'm hoping we will get some rain off of her. These hot, dry and windy days have sure sucked the moisture out of everything here


----------



## Tom

Just finished starting my KIWI wine (6 gal).

I scored 2 cases (at least 40#) of Kiwi. The cost you ask? Well I took a whole (1) bottle of my Pineapple wine to get them.
Oh this is the same guy that GAVE (free) me the Pineapples last year

Good deal..


----------



## Waldo

Don't get no better than that tepe


----------



## Tom

Yep life is good..


----------



## Wade E

You have a great collection of hook ups Tepe and with all that cheap or free fruit Id have no cellar at all.


----------



## Tom

"Sometimes"
It's not what you know
Its WHO you know.


Drinking my Pear wine that was started last year


I got 33# of "cored" (peeled) kiwi. So, planning on fermenting that and add a large Strawberry f-pac. 


What do you think?


----------



## vcasey

tepe said:


> "Sometimes"</font>
> It's not what you know</font>
> Its WHO you know.</font>
> </font>
> Drinking my Pear wine that was started last year</font>
> </font>
> I got 33# of "cored" (peeled) kiwi. So, planning on fermenting that and add a large Strawberry f-pac. </font>
> </font>
> What do you think?</font>



Yum!


----------



## Wade E

Ummmm hmmmmm Tepe!

Well I manged to get almost my whole list of wines done that I had planned for and that was a lot of wine work. I labeled, capsuled, and cellared 4 batches that were hanging around in my wine room for either a week or 3 depending n which batch. I filtered and bottled another. I racked and stabilized 3 others.


----------



## Waldo

Bottled a batch of Green Apple last weekend and had a little help in the tasting from a little buddy of mine


----------



## Tom

Looking good !
BUT, there is still some left in the glass.. LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Looking good Waldo!





Looks like the wine is Kitty approved as well!


----------



## Runningwolf

Totally awesome! I like the kitty.


----------



## Tom

Getting ready to make 10 gallons all grain Celis White Beer


----------



## Wade E

Never heard of that one Tepe. Please tell more of it.


----------



## Tom

Its a beer that started in Texas and was sold to a brewery in Michigan
http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/56/167

Or now

http://beeradvocate.com/beer/profile/565/5222


http://legendsofbeer.wordpress.com/2009/01/26/beer-review-celis-white/


A nice "summer (wheat) beer


----------



## Runningwolf

I went to the Chautauqua Produce Auction in NY this morning and pick up 16 qts of Jalapeño peppers. Froze half of them and giving away the other half. I ordered some OB Green Apple from George and plan on fermenting the peppers with it. I will also make a batch of Jalapeño without the apple. I froze the peepers until I am ready for them. Also cleaned out the freezer and cleaned 4 cases of bottles.


----------



## grapeman

Great looking produce Dan. Good find on the peppers.


----------



## Wade E

Great looking peppers, that ought to be an interesting wine there Dan!


----------



## Runningwolf

I paid $3.00 per basket (1/2 peck) and my lot contained 4 baskets. A heck of a lot cheaper then at a fruit stand or store I know growing my own would be cheaper.


----------



## Tom

Today I brewed 10 gal of my version of Yuengling beer with a few of my Beer club members. The name of the club is
*"Barley Legal Homebrewers"*


----------



## Scott

My family made sorghum last weekend, alot of work but good stuff. Used to talk with Swill about it but have not heard from him in awhile.Great Grandpa made it except for a couple of years during WWII when they came around for steel drive and he gave them the press. Still at it but workers are dwindling. 


Here is the cane patch, strip the leaves off and cut heads to load to take to the press






Here is pressing the cane










Start of the boil, doesn't look too good there






About done with the boil, takes around 5-5 1/2hours to boil 75 gals down to 10. Turns to a golden brown when finished.






That was my Labor Day weekend!


----------



## grapeman

Sounds like a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## AlFulchino

cool...i never saw that before...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Runningwolf

First I heard of this. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ibglowin

I cleaned out my "toy box" or storage shed. Its 12x11 with a loft for extra storage.

Took a load of stuff to the dump and a load of stuff to the local thrift shop.

I now have room for all those cases and cases of empty bottles that have been stacking up in the winery and garage. I almost couldn't walk in the winery for all the boxes of empty's.

Man, Fall is in the air this weekend. Low yesterday was 40! Warmed up nicely though with loads of sunshine. 

Made for a great day to work outside.


----------



## Runningwolf

Yesterday I ordered a Orange Chocolate Port from George that will be here in October and then picked up a South African Chenin Blanc I am going to start today. I didn't get my almonds done either yesterday so I'll be toasting them today for my Cherry wine.


----------



## grapeman

Good luck toasting your nuts Dan. Gonna cozy up to the fireplace?


----------



## Tom

snicker..snicker...


----------



## ibglowin

Cleaned about 10 cases of bottles and then moved said bottles and all the rest of the bottles in the winery to the now cleaned (and empty) toy box.

Pooped again, need to go to work tomorrow just to rest up!






Note to self: Be careful getting boxes down off the wine racks........

Lost a bottle of AJ Pinot Noir (D#mn Burgundy bottles that don't stack worth a darn.......)


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> Good luck toasting your nuts Dan. Gonna cozy up to the fireplace?









LOL, I am going to add them and chocolate to my cherry during secondary. Whad ya tink


----------



## Wade E

Just ordered more Ram for my comp off the net and it was 1/3rd the price that it was at Staples who sold me the wrong memory today. I like their store but every time I go there I have to go back as soon as I get home to return something but it seems its always a Sunday and they have just closed right after Ive got home. From now on Im just going to buy this stuff online as its almost always way cheaper and I always get the right product when I have to search for it myself. I bought 16 GB memory cards for both our new phones the other week and a phone case and a set of head phones with shipping all for the same price as Radioshack wanted for just one 8 GB memory stick for one phone and it arrived in 3 days! Its no wonder stores just cat stay open anymore. Im all for supporting the local store but not when they are just way over priced and sell you the wrong product!


----------



## Tom

And what was the company?


----------



## ibglowin

Check out NewEgg next time. We hardly buy anything locally except for groceries and anything I might need at the local hardware store these days. You can't beat the prices on the internet, we pay no taxes on anything here in NM plus free shipping on most items as well. Amazon gets a boatload of our business as well.



Wade said:


> Just ordered more Ram for my comp off the net and it was 1/3rd the price that it was at Staples who sold me the wrong memory today. I like their store but every time I go there I have to go back as soon as I get home to return something but it seems its always a Sunday and they have just closed right after Ive got home. From now on Im just going to buy this stuff online as its almost always way cheaper and I always get the right product when I have to search for it myself. I bought 16 GB memory cards for both our new phones the other week and a phone case and a set of head phones with shipping all for the same price as Radioshack wanted for just one 8 GB memory stick for one phone and it arrived in 3 days! Its no wonder stores just cat stay open anymore. Im all for supporting the local store but not when they are just way over priced and sell you the wrong product!


----------



## Wade E

Checked out that site and they were within $1.50 of the site I ended up on but the site I went on really helps you out by telling you what stuff you needby product name and model where as it seems on NewEgg you have to know all this stuff. I went to OEMPCWORLD for the memory and Laptopcharge for a new battery one had free shipping and the other was like $3.50 to ship the battery


----------



## tonyt

Started my annual batch of "Cherry Juice" today. It's two bags of frozen cherries, 4 cups of powdered sugar and a handle of whiskey. Pour it all in a wide mouth gallon glass jar and let sit in the dark till Christmas. I shake the bottle every week or so. Then I will pour it through a coffee filter into a crystal decanter. Santa looks forward to our house every year. It's my father-in-law's recipe from Nebraska. The cherries are said to be outstanding over vanilla ice cream.


----------



## Brewgrrrl

Came home from work thinking I might be bottling tonight... cooked dinner from scratch... decided a bottle of my Sangiovese would be perfect with dinner... ahhhh... bottling can wait...


----------



## Waldo

Going to be a long day today. Will be taking Kat to the hospital around 1:30pm this evening and she is scheduled to have her rotor cuff surgery at 3:30pm. I wish I could have it for her but I know she is under the care of the Great Physician so all will be well.


----------



## ibglowin

Will be thinking about Kat and rrawhide's Ruth Ann today.

Make sure to mark the bad shoulder with a sharpie saying "this one"!


----------



## fivebk

We will keep both ladies in our prayers for speedy recoveries!!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo

Thanks all....T-minus 15 minutes and counting !!!!


----------



## grapeman

Good luck ladies. Here's wishing you a speedy recovery.


----------



## grapeman

I'm picking grapes today to better assess damage to them from the hailstorm yesterday in my vineyard. Some split fruit, but I haven't seen a lot. Here's hoping it stays that way and doesn't develop any spots of bad fruit. I picked two varieties today- Sabvrevois and my young small batch of Marquette. I would have left a little longer but the bluejays learned that if they sit on the net, it sags down to the grapes and they eat until they puke!


----------



## Tom

Picked up my Juice from Gino Pinto's today.
FYI I saw Bourbon Whiskey Barrels there for $120.00 cash and carry only..
If in NJ area reserve it now.. very few left.


----------



## Wade E

Hope all is well with the 2 ladies and hope Rich's grapes arent damaged much.


----------



## Waldo

It is now 9:30pm and Kat is asleep in her bed...The surgeon said everything went as planned. He repaired her rotator cuff, relocated a damaged ligament and removed some bone spurs.We thank you God for the healing taking place in her and Ricks wifeand Ithank all of you for your prayers......GOODNIGHT !!!!


----------



## xanxer82

I hope everyone needing healing is granted that blessing today.
The only injury I have is from using a manual screwdriver after my variable speed drill battery died. Damn blister! 
Put together a nice wine rack that arrived from George's shop today.
I'm going to anchor it to the wall and perhaps adding some bracing on the sides to toughen it up a bit. I'm thinking about ordering another one to stick on top...


----------



## Tom

Are the bottles tipped in the front? If not you may consider raising the front


----------



## xanxer82

Yes they are tipped. The way the rack is built is that the back of the bottle sits higher. Keeps the corks moist and happy.


----------



## rrawhide

Thanx all for your prayers - Ruth Ann came through fine - she had a spinal and laid there hearing all the goings on but feeling nothing. She decided on this because when they are done you are wide awake and do not have to go through the 'groggy recovering process' and no sickness either. When I was able to go into her room - she was wide awake and talking. Her right leg is on a constant motion machine for 5 hours today and it works the knee. Tomorrow she gets up and will be walking a little. Wow. Not too much time either - 0730 procedure started - 0930 dr. called and said all fine it is was over.
Amazing - now the next one - in Jan or Feb.


Sure glad that Kat is doing well too.....


Thanx again eveyone.


rrawhide


----------



## Dean

awesome news!


----------



## Waldo

Take good care of her buddy !!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Waldo and Rick, Glad the ladies are doing well. They certainly couldn't have better care takers. Maybe better timing though rather than harvest season. LOL


----------



## grapeman

Glad they are doing well guys. Now you two will be slaves for a few days. LOL I never mind being a slave in cases like those!


----------



## rrawhide

Slaves yes - she is still in hospital and will be home tomorrow if all goes as planned. Just got back from vineyard where I picked 7 tubs of peverella (white) and put in cool room. Sat gotta pick petite syrah and mabye nebbiolo. They are both at 23.5 and probably 24.5 by sat. Bees are starting to come in so hope that they are ok until then. Looks to be approx 28 vines of PS and 22 of Nebbiolo. Hope we can round up some help.


Later all


heading to hospital now.


rick


----------



## Runningwolf

Made the 150 mile round trip to Walkers and got some Diamond and Concord. Will go back in a few weeks for some Late Harvest Vignoles. Came home and filtered and bottled 25 gallons of wine.


----------



## ibglowin

25 Gallons!


----------



## rrawhide

yeah team!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> 25 Gallons!





6.5 gallons of Vidal, 14 gallons of Niagara, 4 gallons of Cranberry. I bottled 2 cases of Niagara and then blended the rest of the Niagara and Cranberry. I am using an Enolmatic filler/filter with a 1 micron filter. Being able to filter/bottle in one step is awesome! 






Here's some pictures of Walkers today. Each hose bib represents a different type of juice.


----------



## ibglowin

Thats cool!

What is the price per gallon for juice?


----------



## Wade E

What am I seeing for lids on all those carboys, baggies with elastic or stretcg wrap or do they actually have lids for carboys?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Thats cool!
> 
> What is the price per gallon for juice?





Which juice? check out there web site..


http://www.walkersfruitbasket.com/


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade said:


> What am I seeing for lids on all those carboys, baggies with elastic or stretcg wrap or do they actually have lids for carboys?





WOW, I forgot about that. Yes some dude had a bunch of carboys covered with plastic wrap and rubber bands. I can't believe you could see that and pick it up.


----------



## Runningwolf

Bottled Raspberry blush and RJS Cru Select Italian Chianti Riserva today. Toy Box arrived from George today with RJS CranApple Chardonnay and RJS Orange Chocolate Port among some other doodads!


----------



## Runningwolf

Finished up racking my cherry wine after sitting on chocolate and almonds for about 28 days.


Started with 6.5 gallons. one carboy is just chocolate the second is chocolate and toasted almonds and I had a gallon plus left for topping up.








This is a pic to show how much space was left in the caboy after racking








Close up of choc/Almond mixture. I felt like a kid trying to shake coins out of a piggy bank when I was done.








Final product after racking Two 3 gallon carboys and two bottles. The wine is stabilized and in a few weeks I will back sweeten and clear.


----------



## ibglowin

Hey would any of that chocolate and or almonds be good on ice cream?


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> Hey would any of that chocolate and or almonds be good on ice cream?





Shhhhh, I am melting it down for Halloween. LMAO Can you just see those kids after eating that.


----------



## Wade E

And did you taste it????? Im tired of having to get info like this out of you, 1 demerit!


----------



## grapeman

I want some of that stuff crushed up to sprinkle on an ice cream sundae.
Penalty for not providing it - 2 demerits.


Better look out, you are treading on thin ice now!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW 50 lashings for me. I did not taste it but the smell of alcohol was very strong in the garbage bag. Dang I never even thought about saving it. I just wanted to get those carboys cleaned out. I tasted the wine and the chocolate was very prominent so I am hoping it mellow out a bit. Definitely needs sweetened also.


----------



## Wade E

Just 49 for now but we are watching you! did the almonds come through at all? That is a most experimental batch you have going there. Mind if I askl how much is riding on this my friend $?


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade said:


> Just 49 for now but we are watching you! did the almonds come through at all? That is a most experimental batch you have going there. Mind if I askl how much is riding on this my friend $?












The almonds came through but I am not sure if in a good way yet. The batch with just chocolate seems ok with a chocolate taste upfront right now. the batch with almonds and chocolate has a definite different taste and seems very bitter. A half pound of each may be too much. Time will tell.
Six gallons of cherry $36.00
one lb of dark bitter sweet chocolate $10.00 plus s/h
1/2 pound of raw almonds (then toasted) I forget the cost


----------



## tonyt

I used to develop and manufacture fragranced candles for my chain of card and gift shops. Blending scents and flavors on the surface seemed simple and fun. But like most things was quite complex and at times frustrating. Most challenging were any blends using almond scent. I believe now that we like almond taste better than almond scent. Can you comment on the "nose" of the almond/chocolate?


----------



## Tom

Today I already bottled my
2009 Dolcetto 6 gal
2010 Plum from Can


both came out great


----------



## Runningwolf

ttortorice said:


> Blending scents and flavors on the surface seemed simple and fun. But like most things was quite complex and at times frustrating. Most challenging were any blends using almond scent. I believe now that we like almond taste better than almond scent. Can you comment on the "nose" of the almond/chocolate?





The nose on the chocolate was very fragrant but the nose on the choc/almond was very mild. Thanks for mentioning that as I do not normally check this stuff after fermentation (unless if Wade is on my ass) and was quiet surprised as to the mildness after such a bitter taste.


----------



## Runningwolf

I have declared all out war on the fruit flies! With four bottle traps and two fly strips they still like the smell of all the fermenting primaries. Today when I attacked with my Ridgid WDV 6.25/16 single barrel and got em all within seconds. GOTCHA YOU LITTLE BA%$*#'S






None of the primaries are ready to rack yet so I built a protector for my new high brix hydometer.







Running out later to get a few new primary buckets.


----------



## vcasey

Dan, chocolate and almonds can take a while for the bitter taste to go away. Be patient and in a couple of years you're gong to really enjoy these wines.
A couple of years ago I made a cherry chocolate mead and it is finally losing the bitter taste and becoming very, very good.


----------



## grapeman

Ridgid WDV 6.25/16 single barrel and got em all within seconds



????????????????? You got some splaining to do Dan...........


Picture?


----------



## ibglowin

Single barrel as in "shotgun" ????????


----------



## Runningwolf

appleman said:


> Ridgid WDV 6.25/16 single barrel and got em all within seconds
> 
> 
> 
> ????????????????? You got some splaining to do Dan...........
> 
> 
> Picture?








Thought you'd never ask LOL


----------



## Waldo

New wine transfer pump ?


----------



## tonyt

Today after running errands with and for the head of the household I will be bottling my MM Rosso D'Avola. Strayed from instructions by adding a pound of Red Flame raisins, one French Oak spiral and using a modified version of Tim V's 5-20-40-90 schedule. The last 50 days will have to be spent in bottle as I plan to give most of this as a birthday gift in a few weeks. Too bad when I give it I will have to tell them not to drink any till next year's birthday. I do plan to open one bottle at the party and explaining that the wine is not yet ready but to enjoy a taste as a "barrel test".


----------



## ibglowin

Let us know your impressions of the leftover glass after bottling. I will be bulk aging mine for another 4-6 months probably.


----------



## Tom

Today was work. Then helping w/ 5K run, then helping with "Fall Fest", then helping with refreshments ant the end of the Halloween "walk thru"
barely enough time to have a beer till its over.


----------



## Runningwolf

Today I Built two more wine racks. Not for bulk storage but for my library. I maxed out the 50 display spaces on the racks I bought last xmas and didn't really want to spend the money on matching those. I will display pictures once installed as the stain is drying right now on them. Each one will hole about 18 bottles, so that sould be good for a long while. I only display one of each thing I make and not any dupicates.


----------



## Wade E

So you only have 36 batches made?????


----------



## Runningwolf

Wade said:


> So you only have 36 batches made?????





Naw I am saying I have made 50 different ones and filled up those spaces and now I am making more room for current and future wines I have not made or displayed yet. Silly wade! Also ordered a Sam's club rack today


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> Let us know your impressions of the leftover glass after bottling. I will be bulk aging mine for another 4-6 months probably.







Link to the label. http://forum.finevinewines.com//forum_posts.asp?TID=10335&amp;KW=rosario&amp;PN=3

The color is dark ruby, nose is faint. Taste is hot with alcohol SG was .993. the oak is nice now, I added one French spiral. Kind of wish I had added 2 spirals, I kind of like oaky wines. A full fruit taste is not strong yet but noticeable behind the alcohol. Has a wonderful mouth-feel. There is a long hot finish that hopefully will become a long fruity finish.


----------



## moto-girl

Today I bottled a spiced pumpkin ale and then brewed up an orange hefeweizen. Made a batch of meatballs and sauce and then sat down with a glass of CC GSM ( 08 LE ). Now I'm catching up with all of you guys.


----------



## Runningwolf

Damn I wish you would catch up! I love Just a bowl of meatballs and sauce along with a salad.


----------



## Runningwolf

Racking wine most of the day. Last night I made an F-pack with a gallon of apple juice and added it this morning to my Jalapeno wine. I will be bottling this hopefully on Friday.


----------



## Runningwolf

Took a ride up to the Corning Museum of Glass yeterday and then stoped at Bully Hill Winery in the Finger Lakes on the way home. This is the view from their parking lot. What a beautiful area.


----------



## ibglowin




----------



## Wade E

Gotta get my butt downstairs right now as Ive really been slacking in the wine dept. My back feels like crap but I just have so much to do that it cant wait any longer!!!!!!!!



Ill see you peeps in a few hours!!!!!!!!


----------



## grapeman

I finally got around to setting the last 75 posts in the new vineyard. Now I need to set 40 earth anchors and string the wire in that whole vineyard. Just about froze my butt off today if I didn't need to hand carry those 80-120 pound posts ( well a few little ones were only 60 pounds or so).


----------



## Tom

Wade said:


> Gotta get my butt downstairs right now as Ive really been slacking in the wine dept. My back feels like crap but I just have so much to do that it cant wait any longer!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Ill see you peeps in a few hours!!!!!!!!


Is it DAN that is making your back hurt?? After all he's always ON your back... LOL


----------



## ibglowin

Bwa ah ah ah ah ah ah............













appleman said:


> Just about froze my butt off today if I didn't need to hand carry those 80-120 pound posts ( well a few little ones were only 60 pounds or so).


----------



## grapeman

When I went outside this AM there was a glazing of ice and snow pellets on it and the stairs. It reached a high today of 38 degrees with a 20 mph breeze.


----------



## Goodfella

Well... I finally will be home for a week!!! 


Here is what I started today.... Ready for this???.....


Meglioli Old Vine Zinfindel


Melglioli Chardoney


Meglioli Pinot Gigio


La Bodega Port


OHHHH YEEEAAAHHHH


Later this week....


5 Gallons Apricot wine


5 Gallons Apricot Port


3 Gallons Blackberry Port


(maybe) 5 Gallons Pear wine






.


----------



## tonyt

Goodfella said:


> Well... I finally will be home for a week!!!
> 
> 
> Here is what I started today.... Ready for this???.....
> 
> 
> Meglioli Old Vine Zinfindel
> 
> 
> Melglioli Chardoney
> 
> 
> Meglioli Pinot Gigio
> 
> 
> La Bodega Port
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Did you win the lottery?


----------



## Goodfella

HAHA.... Yeah, I feel like it.


I been workin hard this year.


----------



## Waldo

By the end of our appearance at "Holidays at Hurricane Creek" fundraiser for the Bryant PTO we was about wiped out !!
It was a hoot though and worth every minute and beard pulling I got.


----------



## Tom

You make a GREAT Christmas Card !


----------



## Wade E

OK Santa, get off your rump and start getting your elves making them toys, my kids have been pretty darn good this year!


----------



## ibglowin

Thinking about starting my "double" batch of La Bodega. Well see how much energy I have this afternoon. 

Yesterday was spent raking and bagging all the leaves that fell while we were off playing at the beach followed my mowing and watering the yard and wine garden.I still need to lift and clean all my dahlias and tag and bag them for storage in the garage this Winter. 

Nice that this week is only 3 days of work!


----------



## Waldo

Put the sweet potatoes in he oven about 35 minutes ago for the Thanksgiving sweet potato casserole and sweet potato pies. Going to make my apple dumplings next and then start on my yeast rolls. Ole turkey is well on his way too.


----------



## Tom

5:30AM started smoking 2 Turkeys


----------



## uavwmn

Making my Mom's oyster stuffing today. Neighbor is coming over with his homemade pumpkin pie. Sharing wine that we have made thru the past year. 


Thanks, George!!!!


----------



## ibglowin

We are headed to some good friends home for the big feast. 

I did pick up a small Turkey to fix sometime during the Holidaze. Probably pick up a nice Roast Beast (rib roast) as well. At these prices they are too good to pass up!


----------



## Randoneur

Cooking and cleaning and setting up tables and chairs forThanksgiving Day. We'll have neighbors, cousins, children, and friends.Friends andcoworkers we know who can't make it to thier own family festivities arealwasys invited. Probably have a smaller group this year, around 16 -18.


----------



## tonyt

Family, Friends, Food, Floats and Football, so much to be thankful for. Oh yes and Fermentation! Blessings to all of you.


----------



## Wade E

Been cleaning since I got home from work yesterday. We have really been slacking on some of this and it shows. All the baseboards were pretty nasty along with door frames. I have to say those magic erasers are the bomb at cleaning walls where the kids have left lots of finger prints and also where the cats rub on the corner and leave their oily dark spot after awhile.


----------



## gaudet

The Missus and I are staying home since I worked last night. I fired up the smoker and we are smoking a turkey with some pecan chunks. SWMBO brined it for the last 24 hours and then took it out and rubbed it with her special rub (she wouldn't tell me what was in it other than Mayo). Should make for an interesting Turkey Day. Got a bottle from Bob last month of Mulberry and I think we will be having that with the main course and sipping on some of my 2009 cranberry wine before and after as well..........

Watching the temp of the turkey and smoker from inside with my new remote thermometer. 118 F and 227 F respectively as I post this


----------



## gaudet

Couldn't nap. Opened Fivebk's bottle and sippin and tasting. Waiting for the bird. Its at 150 now.


----------



## Runningwolf

Just got done racking about 26 gallons of wine and bottled -6 gal Traminette,
7 gal Niagara &amp; 7 gal Concord blended but no name for it yet and also RJS CranApple Chardonnay. They all tasted awesome! Taking a break then back to the dungeon to clean up. About 127 bottles total.


----------



## Randoneur

runningwolf said:


> Just got done racking about 26 gallons of wine and bottled -6 gal Traminette,
> 7 gal Niagara &amp; 7 gal Concord blended but no name for it yet and also RJS CranApple Chardonnay. They all tasted awesome! Taking a break then back to the dungeon to clean up. About 127 bottles total.




Nice


----------



## Wade E

I was just attacking my dog with one of those Airhog Mini Helicopters. What a freaking blast! For $20 these things are fun.


----------



## Dean

LOL! I do the same thing to my cats! As soon as they hear that thing now, they go into attack mode.


----------



## ibglowin

Say what? We need some pics on this........


----------



## ibglowin

I cracked a split on my MM Renaissance Rio Grande Rojo tonight.

WoW! This guy is gonna be awesome. Only 13 months old at the moment but geeze louise....... 

Amazing nose right off the bat. This blend of Merlot, Cabernet Sauvignon and Carmenère has the texture of melted chocolate and ripe flavors of fig and blueberry. The finish has a wonderful spice that only comes from a Chilean blend.

Can't wait for this guy to hit 18mo and then 2 yrs.

Definitely one of the better Renaissance kits.


----------



## tonyt

Racked (and tasted) 6 gallons of RJS, Sicilian Trappani Shira. It was extremely clear and quite tasty, not much chemical smell thank goodness. 
removed the old oak stave and added a new one. Going to bottle this one on St. Joseph's Day 2011, Italian-American you know. 

Also racked (and tasted) MM Megoli Amarone that I started last spring. Yummy! Thick and rich, just off crystal clear. Added some K-meta and going to let it sit another three months then bottle. Mabye I'll bottle this one on St. Patties Day . . . NOT.

Removed the GrapeSkins pack (after squeezing the daylights out of it) from the RJS Valpolicella Ripassa that I started 5 days ago. I left the oak tea bags in until I rack mid next week. SG is down to 1.007 already. this one is coming along nicely. 

Thanks to all of you for your help with all of these. And Merry Christmas and other appropriate holiday greetings to you all.


----------



## xanxer82

Last night i pulled out my big tub of used bottles and scraped the lables off with a razor.. got about 2 cases done. 6 moe to go of my current supply... I may just order a pallet of fresh empty bottles. Save my hands a bit haha.
Tomorrow morning I hope to scrub out the insides of the bottles and sanitize them, Will then let them sit upside down in boxes to drain then have close to 35 gallons to bottle.


----------



## Goodfella

Racked and stabilized 6 gallons Apple wine


Racked and stabilized 3 Gallons Apricot wine



Racked and stabilized 3 Gallons Apricot Port.....


Much more work coming up. I have alot of wine ready for attention... Bottling, F-Packs, Sweetening, fortifying, Filtering, ect, ect.


----------



## Wade E

The Apricot port sounds like a real winner! Maybe thats because Im sitting here drinking some Apricot Pale Ale!!!!!!


----------



## jeepbabe

It is actually snowing in Southeastern Virginia! So far we have 16 inches on the ground and it hasn't let up. Today was the perfect day to make some wine! 

Today we racked a mead and started two kits: a RJ Winery Series Super Tuscan and a MM VN Bourg Royal White.


----------



## Wade E

We are getting slammed with snow right now. Had to shovel for the first time in eight years as the rope for the pull start broke on then blower! Started first pull no problem but brought it around through the yard to the front and then decided to do the cars first so shut it off and when I went to start it the rope just broke right off. Thats most likely from sitting in my damp shed all year round. The way that they build these pull starters now really blows as I couldnt even fix it which I am usually very good at! But Im sure thats exactly why they built that this way cause they dont want us fixing things anymore!!!!!






Its 6 years old and this is the only problem its ever given me.


----------



## Runningwolf

Stinks you guys are getting all this snow over the holidays but for once its not us and Buffalo getting it.


----------



## Scott

Wade said:


> We are getting slammed with snow right now. Had to shovel for the first time in eight years as the rope for the pull start broke on then blower! Started first pull no problem but brought it around through the yard to the front and then decided to do the cars first so shut it off and when I went to start it the rope just broke right off. Thats most likely from sitting in my damp shed all year round. The way that they build these pull starters now really blows as I couldnt even fix it which I am usually very good at! But Im sure thats exactly why they built that this way cause they dont want us fixing things anymore!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Its 6 years old and this is the only problem its ever given me.
















How did your back hole up from the shoveling?


----------



## Wade E

It was fine yesterday but paying for it today. I have to pick the part up tomorrow for the blower, $12.75 even after they assemble the spring that I took apart trying to fix it. Thats pretty awesome.


----------



## Goodfella

What am I doing today????? 


Getting my butt kicked trying to check the acidity using my PH Meter!!!


I think I finally have the math down, But as I drop the Sodium Hydroxide in my test.... The meter jumps way up.... Then SLOWLY counts back down....


Am I missing something? (I am stirring as i drip)


----------



## grapeman

It will be easier to do the calculating if you get the right solution so you don't need to do conversions. It CAN be a direct relation so there is no error. 


I'm spoiled now with the Hannah test meter. It has automatic titration, magnetic stirrer and readout along with the built in pH meter. It beeps when done and you are given the reading on a digital readout.


----------



## Wade E

You guys are too mathematical for me .Im more of a winger myself. I test the whole batch to see where I am and adjust there. I dont play around with test tubes and it may take me longer to get there adding little by little but I never was one for equations. If Timmy had a PH meter and 3 gallons of wine @..... well you know where Im going. K.I.S.S. Keep It Simple Stupid is my modo!


----------



## Runningwolf

Unwrapped 288 candy canes for my next wine last night. Dang those wrappers have a lot of static in them.


----------



## Tom

Added CDB yeast today to my candy cane wine (3gal)


----------



## ibglowin

Candy Cane Wine!?!?!?!


----------



## Tom

Sure 
(Dan) AKA Runningwolf is also making it


----------



## Runningwolf

Mike I think you should get on board with it to. At least go get your candy canes now while they're on sale (Wally world .44). Im going heavy with it and bought 30 boxes. An extra six in case I need an f-pac. I'll be making a 6.5-7 gallon batch to start with. the extra is for topping up.


----------



## ibglowin

This just sounds crazy!





What do you put into it besides a boat load of candy canes?


----------



## Runningwolf

I will post my recipe when I am ready to make. Just got the candy canes ready last night. I am going to throw in about 11 cans of Welches white grape concentrate (I cleaned out the store) and also some banana soup. I got the banana's and now I'm waiting for them to ripen. Many people that make this complain its to thin.


----------



## Tom

ibglowin said:


> This just sounds crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you put into it besides a boat load of candy canes?




3 gallon recipe

96 candy canes
6 cans niagara grape concentrate (Welch's frozen white grape concentrate). 

1/8 tsp k-meta
5 tsp yeast nutrient (high because this is hard to get yeast started)
3 tsp acid blend (should check acid level and modify accordingly)
Starting SG 1.090 (You may need to add additional sugar)

3/4 tsp Wine Tannin
1 1/2 tsp pectic enzyme

Boil candy canes in 1 gallon water until dissolved
put grape concentrate in primary (after thawing)
Pour candy cane solution into primary
Add water to make total 3 1/2 gallons (1/2 gallon for top up later)

After 24 hours:
Yeast lalvin EC-1118 (chosen for it's ability to ferment just about anything)
Make yeast starter - rehydrate yeast, add some must and let it start. Add more and let it start. Add this to primary. 


After a few rackings and clearing, add potassium sorbate to stabilize. Then at next racking add candy cane flavor pack. 

Candy Cane Flavor pac (f-pac) for sweetening:

24 candy canes
1 1/4 cup water

Boil water, add candy canes and dissolve. Allow to boil down to approximately 1 cup. Cool and use to sweeten wine.
My personal preference is that if it has to be sweet then it's semi-sweet. Adjust the amount of sugar to your preference. 2 cups may be more to your liking, and you may have to use more candy canes or add sugar.


----------



## IQwine

tepe said:


> Sure
> (Dan) AKA Runningwolf is also making it



So... as your mother would say... Just because Runningwolf jumps off a cliff doesn't mean U should too.......


----------



## Tom

I was the 1st to jump.. He followed me. Mine is bubbling away...
He had some 4 letter words when taking all the plastic off the candy canes.. LOL


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy crap Tomis right. I had two primary buckets, one for the canes and one for the wrappers. You would throw a wrapper in the bucket and six would come out clinging to your hand. If you dropped a piece of candy in the wrapper bucket and reached into it your arm came out loaded with wrappers. Not being sticky just very clingy. My wife won't let me start it till after New Years when there won't be anymore company coming. She's afraid of how strong the pepperment might be. 
Not seeing Tom's recipe before, this is almost exactly the same as I was going to do, except I won't be as stingy on the candy cane (288/6.5 gal).


----------



## Tom

runningwolf said:


> Holy crap Tomis right. I had two primary buckets, one for the canes and one for the wrappers. You would throw a wrapper in the bucket and six would come out clinging to your hand. If you dropped a piece of candy in the wrapper bucket and reached into it your arm came out loaded with wrappers. Not being sticky just very clingy. My wife won't let me start it till after New Years when there won't be anymore company coming. She's afraid of how strong the pepperment might be.
> Not seeing Tom's recipe before, this is almost exactly the same as I was going to do, except I won't be as stingy on the candy cane (288/6.5 gal).


The recipe I used was posted on another forum. It is not mine


----------



## Goodfella

This is a first for me....


A 3 gallon batch of Blackberry Port bubbling over and out of a 8 gallon primary bucket!!!












Got it cleaned up a bit....


----------



## Runningwolf

Holy clean up Batman! Sure does look perty though!


----------



## Wade E

Wow, a 3 gallon batch bubbling over a 7.9 bucket??? What the heck do you have in there Joel? that candy cane recipe has been around for many years on another forum. One of these years I might try it, anyone ever taste it?


----------



## Goodfella

It's crazy... 


Keep in mind.... I had already started clean up before it dawned on me that I should get a picture. It was everywhere. It had pushed the lid half off, juice running down the sides..... Craziness!!! haha


----------



## rem1

I first read this candy cane post &amp; thought this has to be a joke. Now i'm interested. Please start a thread or continue to post your alls results on this batch. Hummm-- wonder how chocolate covered cherries would do?


----------



## Goodfella

Check this out....


That Blackberry Port...


Pitched the yeast 12/27 (afternoon)


Today 12/30 (afternoon)..... SG 1.010!!! (starting SG 1.115)


----------



## Tom

Bet your temp was in the 70's.


----------



## Goodfella

Yes it was...


Room temp 70....


Ferment warmed up must temp.... had to fight it a little bit to keep it below 75.


----------



## Goodfella

Scored some Craigslist racks..... $20!!!


The were in a house the guy bought, He does not drink wine, just wanted them out.


----------



## Runningwolf

Nice Score


----------



## ibglowin

Sweeeeet!





Thank you Joseph Smith!


----------



## Goodfella

Haha!!!!


Thats one of the best laughs I have had from a post Mike.


P.S. Yes.... it was Utah


----------



## Wade E

Very nice score!


----------



## Goodfella

204 bottles worth of space.... for $20.


9 cents per bottle.


----------



## Scott B

SCORE


----------



## ibglowin

He he he he he......

Can't imagine living in Utah and making wine. I was afraid to stop on my way home from our wine tasting tour vacation for fear my 3 cases would be confiscated...





Jeezy Creezy there is an LDS building on every corner in SLC!



Goodfella said:


> Haha!!!!
> 
> Thats one of the best laughs I have had from a post Mike.
> 
> P.S. Yes.... it was Utah


----------



## Goodfella

There is one litterally next door to my house!!!


----------



## Waldo

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIGSSSSSSSSSSSSS SOOIEEEEEEEEE
GO HOGS !!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

WaldoI thought for sure I was going to see you in the Sugar Bowl representing the Hogs! Well not much else to look forward to now.


----------



## jnmar

I'm thinking somebody needs to toss them Hogs some energizer


----------



## Tom

Just got back from a Home Brew Club meeting. 55 homebrewers showed up this month


----------



## Waldo

Waldo said:


> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO PIGSSSSSSSSSSSSS SOOIEEEEEEEEE
> GO HOGS !!!!!














Dem Hogs went down like a one egg pudding !!!


----------



## Flem

How 'bout dem Buckeyes!!!!


----------



## tonyt

Starting the CC Rosso Fortissimo Cuvee Saturday AM, who's jealous? Hope all of that juicy goodness fits into the primary. Huge grape pack!


----------



## fivebk

Sitting here watching it snow today. 5 inches on the ground and supposed to get another 5-7 inches by tomorrow morning. Also the wind is supposed to come up to 30 miles an hour after midnight tonight. Sure looks like we're gonna get snowed in for awhile.

BOB


----------



## ibglowin

oh geez......

We are flying out to KC, MO to visit my in-laws on Thursday for the long Holiday weekend.....

Looks like it will be spent indoors staying (or trying to say) warm. 

Hope it warms up by the end of the week.


----------



## grapeman

Long holiday weekend? Now what am I missing? Is it MLK day again already?


----------



## ibglowin

Yep, on Monday, thank you MLK for the day off. 

We also work a modified 9/80 schedule where you work 80 hours in 9 days instead of 10 and every other Friday is off.


----------



## AlFulchino

note how Mike felt obliged to once again have to account for his vacation time


we dont REALLY know if he worked the 9/80, he may have been scheduled for it but that doesnt mean he didnt take a sick day to taste test his vino 

as for me...i plan on cleaning my garage today..i can post pictures if need be


----------



## ibglowin

Now now, jealousy will get you nowhere!

Pictures or it never happened Al!


----------



## Runningwolf

Unbelievable! Need someone to babysit the cellar while you're gone? Of course Mike did say trapped indoors with the inlaws the entire time.


----------



## AlFulchino

"Now now, jealousy will get you nowhere!



Pictures or it never happened Al!



"

any pics proving that your worked a 9/80 and i dont mean phony surveillance tapes 

hye wish me luck..i left some wine outside in carboys last night..going to check on them now..it got down to 20F should be ok...tonite is another matter w expected 15F


----------



## Scott B

Mike,I am trying to crack the code on your photos that flash on your posting. 


OK it starts with a Photo of you and your wife, Next it is Grapes, then Barrels, Finally an Atomic BOOM! HMMMMMMM, What does it mean?






Have Fun in KC


----------



## ibglowin

Thats one is easy. Spend too much time in the winery and wife goes BOOM!







Scott B said:


> I am trying to crack the code on your photos that flash on your posting.
> 
> OK it starts with a Photo of you and your wife, Next it is Grapes, then Barrels, Finally an Atomic BOOM! HMMMMMMM, What does it mean?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have Fun in KC


----------



## tonyt

ibglowin said:


> oh geez......
> 
> 
> 
> We are flying out to KC, MO to visit my in-laws on Thursday for the long Holiday weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like it will be spent indoors staying (or trying to say) warm.
> 
> 
> 
> Hope it warms up by the end of the week.



I want to be Mike's house sitter. That would be a full time job with all the wine I could brink. Dude, you're gone more than the Secretary of State.


----------



## ibglowin

About as much evidence of you cleaning out the garage!

Hey I work 9 hours out of 80 every 2 weeks!



Al Fulchino said:


> any pics proving that your worked a 9/80 and i dont mean phony surveillance tapes


----------



## ibglowin

I am in Palm Springs, CA most of this week. I know Al, Its a tough job but someone has to do it!

I am stuck indoors listening to some exciting (and some not so exciting) scientific papers on laboratory robotics and automation. Supposed to hit 70 by this afternoon. Flowers and green grass everywhere.





I plan on sneaking out this afternoon to do some "field research" at the pool however!


----------



## Runningwolf

ibglowin said:


> I plan on sneaking out this afternoon to do some "field research" at the pool however!










Mike are looking for sceneries for labels?


----------



## ibglowin

Heading back to ABQ and the "real world" I suppose today. 

Yesterday's high was 71. That old song from the Clash "Should I Stay or Should I Go" comes to mind.......





Its been pretty nice here, I think I could hang out here for a few more days!


----------



## AlFulchino

that looks quite pretty...i just got in from using the snow blower and taking snow off of two greenhouses...got one more to do,....the hardest one....stopped in the winery to check on the heat and things.....and a sip......

Mike i just wanted to let you know that 60 minutes, and Dateline are at your "conference"...so look dutiful!


----------



## Runningwolf

Looks really good Mike. I noticed no real people pictures this time.


----------



## tonyt

They're all at the conference where the photographer SHOULD be.


----------



## ibglowin

That was my walk from the Hotel to the PS Convention Center.





It's 3 degrees currently in ABQ with a low of -9 tomorrow AM. It was fun while it lasted!


----------



## robie

Hey, that's gotta be a doctored up photo; no place in the Northern hemisphere could POSSIBLY look that nice right now - its a minus 2 degrees F. out side right now!!!!

Ha! Welcome home, Mike. 
The temperature change had to be a real shocker.


----------



## Wade E

Getting rid of snow again!!! I dont think my snow blower has seen this much action in the 7 years Ive had it as its seen in the last 3 weeks! I now have just under 4' of snow in my yard and thats not where the snow blower is blowing any.


----------



## robie

Well, last night the weatherman said the temp this morning should be a -13F. Instead, I woke up and it was +9F. That's a big difference!

The sun is shinning! The serious cold is now out of Colorado, thank God. It is supposed to be near 50 F Saturday.

I was cold stabilizing a Cab in my garage until it started getting down to -15F outside. The wine is in a glass carboy; I was a little concerned it might freeze even in the garage, so I brought it in the house. I have a min/max thermometer in the garage that shows it got down to 16F on the coldest day, a few days ago. I wouldn't have worried at that temp, if the wine had been in a Better Bottle. I put the wine back in the garage this morning.


----------



## ibglowin

What am I doing today.........

Freezing my ASK off!






Was -17 for the low this AM!

I want to go back to Southern CA!


----------



## tonyt

We're supposed to get 24 hours of "wintery mix" starting in a few hours. Being Southeast Texas and us knowing not how to act, drive or shop in snow and ice they are already closing schools and telling folks to stay home. It really sucks for business, makes me really glad I am out of retail.


----------



## jnmar

What part of SW Tx are you ttortorice? That phrase "Wintry Mix" makes me laugh every time I hear it on TV up here in N Tx. Pretty chilly in Palo Pinto county today. Not anything like our brothers and sisters who live further north but it's plenty fridgid for us. Palo Pinto county has never seen a snow plow and we still have well over an inch of that "Wintry Mix" on the highways that looks, feels, and slides a lot like ice. Going on 4 days now. It was down to 10 last night, 19 now, and back down around 12 tonight. It's hard on the livestock, we're not prepared for these kinds of winters.


----------



## tonyt

jnmar said:


> What part of SW Tx are you ttortorice? That phrase "Wintry Mix" makes me laugh every time I hear it on TV up here in N Tx. Pretty chilly in Palo Pinto county today. Not anything like our brothers and sisters who live further north but it's plenty fridgid for us. Palo Pinto county has never seen a snow plow and we still have well over an inch of that "Wintry Mix" on the highways that looks, feels, and slides a lot like ice. Going on 4 days now. It was down to 10 last night, 19 now, and back down around 12 tonight. It's hard on the livestock, we're not prepared for these kinds of winters.



Southeast Texas, Beaumont. Or as I prefer to say The Right Side of Texas.


----------



## Flem

-------and all those Super Bowl fans who are going to Texas for a warm weekend!!!
*NOT!!!*


----------



## jnmar

I'm sorry I misread your post...I'm really not directionally challenged. My wife's aunt and uncle are coming through Beaumont today on their way from Michigan to MD Anderson. They've had decent roads to travel so far, hope it holds off long enough for them to get through to Houston.

On a side note, my dad was in the highway construction business and way back yonder when I was a kid in high school, I got sentenced to one of his road projects between Beaumont and Vidor for 3 summers in a row. With George Jones as my role model, it probably wasn't his best choice of a supposed punishment job. lol


----------



## tonyt

jnmar said:


> I'm sorry I misread your post...I'm really not directionally challenged. My wife's aunt and uncle are coming through Beaumont today on their way from Michigan to MD Anderson. They've had decent roads to travel so far, hope it holds off long enough for them to get through to Houston.
> 
> On a side note, my dad was in the highway construction business and way back yonder when I was a kid in high school, I got sentenced to one of his road projects between Beaumont and Vidor for 3 summers in a row. With George Jones as my role model, it probably wasn't his best choice of a supposed punishment job. lol



Well, the wintery mix just started a few minutes ago, rain actually. It's 32 degrees right now. It's 34 in Baytown, that's where the San Jacinto bridge is. That would be their only issue and at 34 degrees they should have no problem. 

The bridge connecting Beaumont and Vidor caused a huge local issue a few years back. There was a movement to name it the George Jones Bridge but some of the more self righteous folks blocked saying that George Jones was not a good role model. Most of the protest came from Vidor (the home of the KKK). Hatred, prejudice and bigotry are okay but smoking and drinking is a bad roll model. Welcome to SE Texas y'all.


----------



## Wade E

That wintery mix is coming our way and supposed to hit us on Saturday. Hey Tony, do you think you can somehow maneuver that storm in a different direction, I cant handle any more of this stuff this year!!!!


----------



## tonyt

Wade said:


> That wintery mix is coming our way and supposed to hit us on Saturday. Hey Tony, do you think you can somehow maneuver that storm in a different direction, I cant handle any more of this stuff this year!!!!



I checked the map on your forum and can't find anywhere to send it that some home winemaker wouldn't get mad. Sorry.


----------



## Waldo

Looks like we have another round coming in this evening and a bigger one Tuesday and Wednesday. Got more snow this year than we have had in years. Spent some time yesterday evening racking a Muscadine for the final time. Will let it bulk age now until aroun April and then bottle it.


----------



## tonyt

Ronald Regan's 100 birthday, wouldn't he love knowing it was on Superbowl Sunday!








Happy Birthday Mr. President.


----------



## FL Steve

Well I am off to do a tasting at a fundraiser for a local community center today with 9 other local wineries. 

I enjoy doing tastings but they are a lot of work, hauling cases into your venue, setting up everything, doing the tasting and then hauling everything out. This one has some agricultural vendors so it qualifies as a farm market and we are allowed to sell, that means hauling even more. Yesterday was rain and 45 degrees, today in more darn snow, they say Syracuse is 5 feet above normal so far. 



I finally bottled 10 cases of 2009 Chardonnay I have been working on, last night.


----------



## Tom

Making 10 gallon of Raspberry Wheat


----------



## Flem

Racking and stabilizing my CC Riesling


Mike


----------



## tonyt

Racking RJS Sicilian Trappani Syrah and clarifying MM Megioli Amarone.


----------



## Wade E

Bottled my CC Global Cuvee Piesporter and a 1 gallon batch of Raspberry that I made to clear out the freezer last year.


----------



## farmer

Cleaning out the freezer of the summer fruits, butchering a beef next week and we need the room. 


Started a batch of black raspberry, nanking cherry, rhubarb/pineapple and La Cresent grape. The house will be smelling great in a few days.


Also bottled some wild plum and racked some Frontenac and Marquette.


----------



## Goodfella

Just finished a wine tasting inWILLAMETTE VALLEY OREGON!!!


It was AWESOME... Highly recommended.


Best Pinot Noir....


----------



## ibglowin

What was awesome?

Willamette Valley or the Pinot!

So what Pinot's did you taste and recommend?


----------



## grapeman

I'm a popsicle about now. I just got back in from plowing on my open tractor for the second time. I'm running out of room to put the snow. It is getting colder, snowing harder and blowing sideways. I figured I better plow the 20 inches we have gotten so far so I can move with the tractor. 


I had to go pull a four wheel drive pickup out while I was plowing. He backed into the snow on the side and it sucked him in onto the ice underneath.


I tasted a few Pinot's Friday at the FLGG Conference, on top of about 20 different Rieslings(a lot of Rieslings grown there), Traminette, Gewurtz, Cab Sauv, Cab Franc, Seyval Blanc, Lemberger, Dornfelder, Leon Millot, Marquette, NY76, NY 96, and some I can't even remember now. It is a good thing we had spit cups! Some of the guys and galls weren't spitting and were getting trashed.


Saturday at lunch a lady sat with me and we were chatting. They were talking about the grapes they grow and sell. Turns out they are a grower for Dr. Franks wineries.


----------



## gaudet

Yesterday I got half caught up on things I'd been putting off. I kegged an ale that needed it. I just got a gravity vinbrite filter and filtered one of last years blackberry wine. Racked the other batch of blackberry that had been on oak for about 6 months. Everything got fresh k-meta and airlocks. I tasted both wines and found them to be just fine. Thank god this is a forgiving hobby. On deck for Wednesday is to rack the 6 gallons of mulberry from last year and 4 gallons of blueberry port.


----------



## Goodfella

ibglowin said:


> What was awesome?
> 
> Willamette Valley or the Pinot!
> 
> So what Pinot's did you taste and recommend?




BOTH things were awesome.... The views..... the food..... the wine....


I would recommend Kings estate for food and wine. They have a out door fireplace, a GREAT view and really good wine. Their food is GREAT and is not expensive.


I also liked Sweet cheeks winery.... They had decent wine, a knowledgable staff, and live music. Had a great time.


----------



## Randoneur

Racked my Chardonnay off of the lees.It has been sur lee since last fall. 


BTW - it went in the carboy at 40ppm free SO2 with asilicone stopper. Came out at just 35+ ppm today.


----------



## ibglowin

Hehehehehehehehehe.....

Stoppers is good, especially during Fall/Winter!


----------



## OilnH2O

For all you Cajuns, Loosian'n's, and hard-partiers... _"Laissez le bon pain de périodes!"





(I think I'll tip a glass to you!)
_


----------



## Wade E

Okay, bottled 10 gallons of Cab/Merlot blend from 2009 Chilean grapes, 
filtered 6 gallons of Elderberry, labeled last weeks Piesporter and 
capsuled them and shelved them. Started a 5 gallon batch of Walkers 
Rhubarb and a 5 gallon batch of Walkers Riesling. I was going to rack 
the Chard off the diamonds and filter but my back was screaming! Next 
week Ill get that and bottle my Blueberry Melomel or Crab Apple or maybe
even both depending on if my back lets me. Right now I have to play 
around with designing a label for the Cab Merlot blend.


----------



## OilnH2O

From looking at the weather reports it appears you've made good use of a rainy day!


----------



## Wade E

Actually it was beautiful outside all day. Had the basement door wide open, all the windows open and all the snow is finally gone except for 1 mound from all the snow off the roof and the deck. They really blew the last few days forecast but for the best, just a little rain the other night instead of 3 days of heavy rain which would have really killed the state as we were under flood watches everywhere.


----------



## grapeman

I guess I need to move to Ct.
It got warmer than they said it would here today also. It got up to 39 instead of 36................. I tried to get into the vineyard since it was so balmy, in spite of the snow showers............ After trying to crawl over the 6 foot snowbanks only to sink up to my ask, I pushed my way through the 3 feet of slushy snow. I cut a few buds to check for damage. So far they don't look bad..........


Tonight it will get close to 0 again and high tomorrow in the teens. It is then supposed to be almost 40 all week- a regular spring thaw!


I got 40 carboys racked this weekend. I'm glad I used the vacuum for it or my back would be like Wade's.


----------



## ibglowin

Spring is starting to sprung this weekend. We have been in the low to mid 60's since Friday. Starting to pour water on the vines and grass. Trimming trees, starting to clean up the perennial garden. Windows are OPEN in the house!


----------



## grapeman

You guys are killing me over here!


----------



## Wade E

40 carboys, nice job there Rich. How many do you have all in all?


----------



## grapeman

I have 80 carboys Wade and then the barrels and tanks. I like the carboys because I can vacuum rack them and they hold small batches (in multiple carboys), but I can handle a lot more wine in a hurry with a 150 gallon tank or 55 gallon barrels.


----------



## Wade E

80 huh, yowsa, you almost have as many as Tepe!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Tom

Wade said:


> 80 huh, yowsa, you almost have as many as Tepe!!!! hehehehe




Wade,
Wise a$s


Believe it or not. There is a member in my Wine Club that has MORE full carboys than I do.


----------



## ibglowin

Sorry, don't believe it without pics to prove it!


----------



## Wade E

Julio Gallo is in your Wine Club Tepe?


----------



## Tom

Wade said:


> Julio Gallo is in your Wine Club Tepe?




LOL,
NO, but a Bob M is. Ask Joeswine...


----------



## Waldo

ibglowin said:


> Spring is starting to sprung this weekend. We have been in the low to mid 60's since Friday. Starting to pour water on the vines and grass. Trimming trees, starting to clean up the perennial garden. Windows are OPEN in the house!



Spring is definately here too.
Our Forecast for this Week is:








I am all atwitter too as my Indian Blood Peach Trees are blooming fo the first time. They are 2 years old now and were started from seed so what I will actually end up with remains to be seen.
















The ornamental pear is in full bloom too.


----------



## grapeman

Looks like spring to me!


----------



## Runningwolf

WOW Waldo i would be happy with that forecast in May!


----------



## OilnH2O

Wow. And I was happy we got to 51* yesterday!


----------



## Waldo

Oh how warm the rays
That caress my brow
The winter chill, behind me now.
The scents of Spring, filling the air.
.Blossoms open, soon fruits to bear.
Birds gathering merrily in tree and bush
Ole Bluejay's making quite a fuss.
Windows opened, stale airexhaled.
An Elderbery Mead fermenting in my pail.
I look to Heaven, 
Smiling,
Whispering,
Yep NW......All is well.


----------



## Wade E

Man do I miss here on here!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Runningwolf

Very nice Waldo!


----------



## ibglowin

You are quite the poet Waldo. Nicely done.


----------



## fivebk

Very nice Waldo, AS long as we have memories she will never be forgotten!!!

BOB


----------



## Waldo

She was quite a lady and a big inspiration to me


----------



## OilnH2O

Ah, NW -- yes, she touched more of us than she probably ever realized. A wonderful tribute, Waldo -- bless her, and you for remembering.


----------



## Tom

Later today I will pick up my 2 sacks of grain (2-55# sacks one 2-row 1-Marris Otter)from the last grain buy


----------



## Runningwolf

Just sanitized 21 cases of bottles for todays Bottling. Now, where the heck is my helper.


----------



## Tom

And what being bottled?


----------



## grapeman

http://forum.finevinewines.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=11201


----------



## Tom

Ahh.. missed that


I have 36 gallons of Chilean that I will bottle sometime this month


----------



## joeswine

TEPE YOU COULD EMPLOY HALF OF DELANCO IF YOU STARTED BOTTLING NOW TILL THE END OF THE YEAR..........


----------



## Tom

joeswine said:


> TEPE YOU COULD EMPLOY HALF OF DELANCO IF YOU STARTED BOTTLING NOW TILL THE END OF THE YEAR..........




Will do 12 gallons today (Chilean Cab/Merlot blend)


Tomorrow I will brew10 gallons of a Germen Ale (yes BEER)


----------



## Waldo

Bottled a 6 gallon batch of Muscadine Sunday that has been bulk aging since June "10"




























The label I designed for this batch was in honor and memory of our beloved NW








And the finished product


----------



## Runningwolf

Looking good there Waldo. I like the labels.


----------



## ibglowin

Great labels and a great tribute!


----------



## Flem

Very classy, Waldo!


----------



## Scott B

Very nice!


----------



## joeswine

bottled a 2009 cab today,and a 2010 cab,ready to bottle a voignier 2010and a 2009 melbec ,well seasoned.....


----------



## Tom

Today I bottled my '10 Chilean Malbec and Red Zinfandel


----------



## Wade E

Great looking bottles Waldo.


----------



## Waldo

Thanks all..I was well pleased with the way this one turned out. Will put it to rest for at least a year now and then begin to enjoythe fruits of my labor.


----------



## Scott

Waldo, let us know when you enjoy so we can all raise a glass to NW with you. Nice label


----------



## OilnH2O

Agree with everyone else, Waldo -- great label, and great inspiration!


----------



## Wade E

I think NW would want everyone on this forum to have a bottle of that!!!! hehehehe


----------



## Dean

yeah! I agree with Wade! Ha!


----------



## Waldo

I awoke with a start 

in rthe middle of the night
There stood NW in a glowing light
She smiled as she said
Dont listen to em Waldo
You keep that Muscadine outa their sight.


----------



## ibglowin

Heheheheheheheh


----------



## OilnH2O

FINALLY.

A computer command I understand!


----------



## Rocky

Now that is neat! The only change I would make is to have two "Yes" responses and no "No" response!


----------



## Wade E

Waldo, thats not how it went!!!
I awoke with a start 
in the middle of the night
There stood NW in a glowing light
She smiled as she said Waldo
give them 1 or 2
except for that guy Wade
give him quite a few!


----------



## rrawhide

NW will be with us always and we are glad.


Thanx Waldo


Rick


----------



## Waldo

Wade said:


> Waldo, thats not how it went!!!
> I awoke with a start
> in the middle of the night
> There stood NW in a glowing light
> She smiled as she said Waldo
> give them 1 or 2
> except for that guy Wade
> give him quite a few!












BWAHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Runningwolf

Special ordered my outdoor tasting table today. ThenI stopped and met Drgags for the first time and had lunch. Looking forward to more get togethers. Very nice morning. Currently working on a complete update of our half bath.


----------



## Wade E

Tasting table, got any pics?????


----------



## ibglowin

Got a license for that tasting table!


----------



## Runningwolf

This is a picture of the set on display. I ordered the weathed wood look with a brownish red trim. Its all made out of poly which is recycled milk cartons. We have a lot of this type of furniture on our patio and this is for the deck. I am tired of sitting in a chair on the deck and the railing is right at eye level. With this pub set we'll be able to see out over the gardens and yard.


----------



## Wade E

Looks like a nice set!!!


----------



## Tom

cool, where you get it?


----------



## Flem

That's really nice, Dan.


----------



## Runningwolf

Tom this is the link to where I got it. http://amishoakshowcase.com/This is all Amish made. The best part is we leave the stuff out all winter and it stays perfect every year as all the screws and hardwareare stainless. The only thing that will really hurt it is leaves in the Fall. The oils would stain it. A lot of real and fake Amish stores are selling different styles of this furniture. We just found that this group has the best style.


----------



## grapeman

I find this a little bit funny. It is recycled plastic milk jugs- mad by Amish! Real craftsmen at their best, doing all sorts of great woodworking- turning out plastic furniture! I 'wood' never have guessed.


----------



## Runningwolf

You're right about the craftsmenship Rich. I am not sure where they are buying the material from but I'll take this over wood anyday for outside. It's well worth the exra money. I have one bench that's about 8 years old and it looks as good as the day we bought it and we leave it outdoors all year long.


----------



## ibglowin

Had the exact same thought. This must be "Nuevo Amish" ! Nice little set!



appleman said:


> I find this a little bit funny. It is recycled plastic milk jugs- mad by Amish!  Real craftsmen at their best, doing all sorts of great woodworking- turning out plastic furniture!  I 'wood' never have guessed.


----------



## joeswine

well last night me and some of my students of wine making bottled from 2009,28 bottles of cab,27 bottles of malbec semi dry ,and 28 bottles of a rich deep tasting, malbec with oak and raisins,layered into the



flavor ,,and aged 2 yrs. , we also had good food to go along with the work,as usual................


----------



## Tom

Students?? 
Was one MS."T"?


----------



## mainshipfred

Yesterday I want to a Washington Winemakers event held at a social hall of a church in DC. Winemakers in the group brought their wine to share with the parishioners and each other after mass. Each winemaker or group set up a table and everyone made their rounds to taste the wines. It was a little intimidating at first being my first time and not knowing anyone but the folks were all very friendly and easy to talk to. Of course a little wine makes everyone friendly and talkative. I wish I had a chance to talk wine making with the other winemakers to see how they differ from us but that wasn't the format. All in all a really fun time and will do it again next year.


----------



## franc1969

Hey, I made it to the tasting, too! It was great to get an idea of what came out of same grapes, different winemakers. Most of them weren't on the technical chat side, though, so I am still trying to get a handle on yeast choices. And did you try the smoked venison and turkey? Makes me want to grab my backyard animals.


----------



## mainshipfred

franc1969 said:


> Hey, I made it to the tasting, too! It was great to get an idea of what came out of same grapes, different winemakers. Most of them weren't on the technical chat side, though, so I am still trying to get a handle on yeast choices. And did you try the smoked venison and turkey? Makes me want to grab my backyard animals.



I didn't have a chance to try anyone's food. Did you come to my table? I was the closest table to the door on the far right.


----------



## franc1969

Did you have french colombard? Then yes, your malbec was my first taste. Enjoyed it very much.


----------



## mainshipfred

franc1969 said:


> Did you have french colombard? Then yes, your malbec was my first taste. Enjoyed it very much.



Wasn't mine, I had a Sauv Blanc, Barbera and a Syrah/Zin blend.


----------



## franc1969

I remember yours, too. There were several barbera and syrah I tried to compare. I think I gave up asking too many fermentation questions by the time I came back around to your table. Not many people brought white wines.


----------



## Darrell Hawley

Enjoying my 6:45 am coffee on Sat morning, watching to see if anybody is catching walleye, carp jumping out of the water, the pelicans, waiting for the company to put in the rest of the dock and other stressful things.


----------

